# Temperatur und Kühlung der Ryzen 5 3600



## Demural (16. August 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte eure Einschätzung zu meiner CPU-Temperatur. Also grundsätzlich ist mir klar, dass ich zu wenig Gehäusekühlung hab. Mir ist vor einiger Zeit der Frontkühler kaputtgegangen, mein System ist aber trotzdem problemlos klar gekommen und daher hab ich das erstmal so gelassen. Jetzt hat mein PC ein Upgrade bekommen und kommt offensichtlich damit überhaupt nicht mehr klar. So siehts im Moment aus:

- Case: Thermaltake Soprano DX
- Lüfter hinten (120mm, müsste der Standardlüfter des Gehäuses sein)
- Lüfter vorne FEHLT (140mm, gerne Empfehlungen!)
- Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
- GPU: Radeon HD 7970 (wird in absehbarer Zeit ausgetauscht)
- CPU: Ryzen 5 3600 6x 3,0GHz (mit dem normalen Lüfter, der dabei ist)
- RAM: 2x8 GB DDR4
- Mainboard: MSI B550-A Pro ATX

Wichtig: Ich habe hier 31,5 Grad Raumtemperatur. 

Zunächst ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Case bei mäßiger Belastung spürbar heiß wurde. Die CPU pendelte bei ca 80 Grad mit Spitzen über 90. Das liegt sicherlich an dem fehlenden Lüfter. Ich hab das Gehäusefenster vom Case abgemacht, zudem sorgt ein Ventilator im Zimmer für Luftzirkulation. Jetzt reden wir immernoch von Temperaturen von ca. 60 Grad mit Spitzen über 70 Grad. Mit geschlossenem Gehäuserfenster wird die CPU ca. 10 Grad heißer - ohne Spielebelastung. Meine GPU bewegt sich zwischen 50 und 60 Grad.

Also dass die CPU bei der Raumtemperatur und mit unzureichender Lüftung so heiß wird, ist verständlich. Aber auch mit offenem Case? Ist das normal? Laut Google scheint die Ryzen 5 3600 allerdings schon recht heiß zu werden. Und welche 140mm Kühler würdet ihre empfehlen?


----------



## Dragon AMD (16. August 2020)

Als erstes solltest du das Netzteil tauschen .

Die Städte Serie ist nicht gut.

Ein bequiet pure power 11 ist da schon um einiges besser.

Als Cpu kühler alles über Ben Nevis sollte den 3600 gut kühlen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Demural (16. August 2020)

Meinst du, die Hitzeentwicklung kann am Netzteil liegen? Ich hatte mit dem bislang keine Probleme. 

Und beim CPU Kühler meinst du dann z.B. den?: EKL Ben Nevis Advanced Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de

Ich hatte kürzlich einen Thread im PC-Zusammenstellungs-Subforum und da wurde mir gesagt, die separat zu kaufenden CPU Kühler sind eher eine Frage der Lautstärke als der Kühlleistung.


----------



## Dragon AMD (16. August 2020)

Demural schrieb:


> Meinst du, die Hitzeentwicklung kann am Netzteil liegen? Ich hatte mit dem bislang keine Probleme.
> 
> Und beim CPU Kühler meinst du dann z.B. den?: EKL Ben Nevis Advanced Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Ich hatte kürzlich einen Thread im PC-Zusammenstellungs-Subforum und da wurde mir gesagt, die separat zu kaufenden CPU Kühler sind eher eine Frage der Lautstärke als der Kühlleistung.


Nicht wegen Hitzeentwicklung sondern wegen fehlender Schutzschaltungen.

Wenn das Netzteil einen Schaden verursacht dann ist der Rest der Hardware auch hin.


Ein Towerkühler ist besser als der Boxed Kühler.

Ich schrieb ja alles über Ben Nevis kühlt besser und ist leiser.


----------



## SaPass (16. August 2020)

Puh, da gibt es ein paar Dinge zu erklären. Beginnen wir mit der Wortwahl: Du wirfst "Lüfter" und "Kühler" wild durcheinander. Ein Kühler besteht aus deinem Kühlkörper, auf den ein Lüfter montiert wird. Als Gehäuselüfter kannst du einen Arctic F14 PWM nehmen.

Dein Gehäuse scheint aber nicht sonderlich dolle zu sein, was die Belüftung angeht. Und die Radeon HD 7970 ist ein ganz schöner Hitzkopf mit einer TDP von 250 W. Da ist es kein Wunder, dass sich der Innenraum aufheizt. Man kann darüber nachdenken früher oder später das Gehäuse auszutauschen. Sehr gut belüftet ist das be quiet! Pure Base 500DX

Dein Netzteil ist uralt und möchte spätestens dann ausgetauscht werden, sobald du dir eine neue Grafikkarte zulegst. Besser früher.

Kommen wir nun zur CPU: Bis 95°C geht beim Ryzen 5 3600 völlig in Ordnung. Der Ryzen 5 3600 hat eine Abwärme von 65 W (bzw. 88 W). Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hoch, dass deine Vorgänger-CPU sogar noch mehr Wärme erzeugt hat. Es ist einfach so, dass der Ryzen 5 3600 schwierig zu kühlen ist, da er so klein ist und die Abwärme auf einer sehr kleinen Fläche entsteht. Dein mitgelieferter Kühler ist genau so dimensioniert, dass er das gerade so schafft die CPU auf unter 95°C zu halten. Deshalb empfehlen wir hier sehr häufig den Boxed-Kühler gegen einen stärkeren Kühler auszutauschen. Der Arctic Freezer 34 sollte die CPU merklich kühler halten, und dabei ist er auch leiser. Etwas besser und teurer ist der Brocken 3. Du musst nur darauf achten, dass der neue CPU-Kühler ins Gehäuse passt, von der Einbauhöhe her.

Noch Fragen? Gerne!


----------



## ursmii (16. August 2020)

autsch - ich habe auf YT ein "Präsentationsvideo" von 2007 gesehen. willkommen in der Steinzeit (wenn das mit deinem übereinstimmt)
1.) der frontlüfter muss rein und dann mach mit dem dremel gleich den drahtverhau, der den luftstrom behindert, weg.
2.) betreib dein system ohne fronttüre. da scheint auch wenig luft rein zu kommen.
3.) sofern du HDs drin hast montiere die weg vom luftstrom des frontfan
4.) wie oben auch vorgeschlagen investiere in einen towerkühler und in ein neues netzteil

viel spass beim umbau/upgrade


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. August 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> autsch - ich habe auf YT ein "Präsentationsvideo" von 2007 gesehen. willkommen in der Steinzeit (wenn das mit deinem übereinstimmt)


 Nur haben die alten Gehäuse den nicht zu unterschätzenden Vorteil "Netzteil oben".
Das spart Gehäuselüfter.



ursmii schrieb:


> 1.) der frontlüfter muss rein und dann mach mit dem dremel gleich den drahtverhau, der den luftstrom behindert, weg.


Was für einen Drahtverhau?
De Kabel kann man prima gebündelt aus dem Luftstrom nehmen und verstecken.



ursmii schrieb:


> 3.) sofern du HDs drin hast montiere die weg vom luftstrom des frontfan


 Weshalb?
Ich hab die Platten immer so bei 40°C im Luftstrom des Frontlüfters liegen und die halten ewig.


----------



## Albatros1 (16. August 2020)

Wie mans nimmt. Der PC ist ja eine Ansammlung von Kompromissen. Die HDD ist sicher gut gekühlt, hatte ich auch so.
Bei Temperaturproblemen nimmt sie allerdings Luftstrom für nachfolgende zu kühlenden Teile weg. Vielleicht kann man sie auch so montieren, daß sie von Frischluft gestreift wird. Reicht meist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. August 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Bei Temperaturproblemen nimmt sie allerdings Luftstrom für nachfolgende zu kühlenden Teile weg.


Eine HD hinter einem 140er Lüfter?
Die nimmt gar nichts relevantes weg.


----------



## Demural (16. August 2020)

Vielen Dank für alle Tipps und Hinweise!

@SaPass: Stimmt, die Erklärung hab ich gebraucht. ^^"

@ursmii: Jop, das Case ist schon etwas älter.


----------



## Albatros1 (16. August 2020)

Na dann spielen Kabel und ähnliches im Luftweg auch keine Rolle.


----------



## Demural (16. August 2020)

Eine Frage fällt mir noch ein. Passt zwar nur bedingt in dieses Unterforum, aber weil es angesprochen wurde: Wenn ich jetzt ein neues Netzteil zulege, mit welchem Netzteil (bzw. wie viel Watt) wäre ich auf der sicheren Seite bzgl. späterer Aufrüstung der GPU?


----------



## ursmii (16. August 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was für einen Drahtverhau?
> De Kabel kann man prima gebündelt aus dem Luftstrom nehmen und verstecken.



Drahtverhau = Schutzgitter = mieser Luftstrom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Weshalb?
> Ich hab die Platten immer so bei 40°C im Luftstrom des Frontlüfters liegen und die halten ewig.


weil die eben auch den wenigen Luftstrom behindert


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. August 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> Drahtverhau = Schutzgitter = mieser Luftstrom


Unsinn.
Das behindert den Luftstrom auch nicht mehr, als eine geschlossene Front.
Ich hab da noch nie zu heiße Platten gehabt bei der Lochfront.
Ich hab die Löcher schon mal rausgeschnitten, da hatte ich 3 Grad weniger im PC.
Es ist also fast nicht zu bemerken



ursmii schrieb:


> weil die eben auch den wenigen Luftstrom behindert


Ein großer Lüfter hat aber einen großen Luftstrom.



Demural schrieb:


> Eine Frage fällt mir noch ein. Passt zwar nur  bedingt in dieses Unterforum, aber weil es angesprochen wurde: Wenn ich  jetzt ein neues Netzteil zulege, mit welchem Netzteil (bzw. wie viel  Watt) wäre ich auf der sicheren Seite bzgl. späterer Aufrüstung der  GPU?


Worauf willst Du denn aufrüsten?
Selbst bei einem Ryzen 9 würde da ein 550W Markennetzteil (Seasonic, Be Quiet) reichen:
Seasonic Focus GX 550W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '91,57 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '94,46 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Die HD 7970 ist schon ein arger Heizofen.
Bei neuer Grafikkarte müßte die Wärmeentwicklung dann sinken - außer Du kaufst Höchstleistungskarten.

Dann würde ich auch das Netzteil auf 750W aufrüsten von obigen Firmen.


----------



## Albatros1 (17. August 2020)

Aha, 40% weniger Durchlaßfläche macht kaum was? Würde sagen, da lacht der Strömungstechniker herzlich.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. August 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Würde sagen, da lacht der Strömungstechniker herzlich.


Das juckt den PC-Paktiker nicht im geringsten.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Nathenhale (17. August 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Aha, 40% weniger Durchlaßfläche macht kaum was? Würde sagen, da lacht der Strömungstechniker herzlich.



Ich sage dazu mal nichts außer das Druck auch eine Rolle spielt. Weniger fläche für Luft gleich höhere Druck. Bei Guten Lüfter fällt der Durchflus an Luft nur gering ab .


----------



## Birdy84 (17. August 2020)

Demural schrieb:


> Zunächst ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Case bei mäßiger Belastung spürbar heiß wurde. Die CPU pendelte bei ca 80 Grad mit Spitzen über 90. Das liegt sicherlich an dem fehlenden Lüfter. Ich hab das Gehäusefenster vom Case abgemacht, zudem sorgt ein Ventilator im Zimmer für Luftzirkulation. Jetzt reden wir immernoch von Temperaturen von ca. 60 Grad mit Spitzen über 70 Grad. Mit geschlossenem Gehäuserfenster wird die CPU ca. 10 Grad heißer - ohne Spielebelastung. Meine GPU bewegt sich zwischen 50 und 60 Grad.


Anhand deines Tests hast du ja bereits festgestellt, dass die Innenraum Temperatur deines Gehäuses die Kühlleistung negativ beeinflusst. Ein Frontlüfter sollte deutlich messbare Besserung bringen. In der aktuellen PCGH ist ein Test mit verschiedenen Lüfterkonfigurationen und mit- und ohne Staubschutz. Letzteres hat tatsächlich drei Grad geringere Tempeaturen bewirkt. Mehr würde ich bei deinem Gehäuse durch das entfernen des Lochgitters auch nicht erwarten.



Demural schrieb:


> Also dass die CPU bei der Raumtemperatur und mit unzureichender Lüftung so heiß wird, ist verständlich. Aber auch mit offenem Case? Ist das normal? Laut Google scheint die Ryzen 5 3600 allerdings schon recht heiß zu werden. Und welche 140mm Kühler würdet ihre empfehlen?


Ja, Zen 2 wird relativ heiß, besonders unter Last, auch wenn das gern in Foren anders dargestellt wird. Die CPU versucht immer das maximale an Takt herauszuholen, 85°C sind daher noch im normalen Bereich.


----------



## Nathenhale (17. August 2020)

falls dir die Temps zu hoch sind und du nicht wirklich die volle Leistung des 3600 brauchst kannst du auch im Bios die TDP begrenzen und falls an PBO plus ausschalten.


----------



## Albatros1 (17. August 2020)

Genau. Und mehr Druck bedeutet stärkere und schnellere Lüfter. Also mehr Lärm und Energie. Unvermeidbar sind die Verwirbelungen die ins Gehäuse zurückgehen. Ich kann es wunderbar an meinen Gehäusen sehen. Meine Werte erreiche ich mit leisen kleinen 80er Lüftern
Nachzulesen bei Qualitätslüftern in den Diagrammen. Allerdings nicht bei PC Lüftern sondern im prof. Bereich.
Gestanzte Gitter sind meist eine Billiglösung die für Luftdurchlässe untauglich sind.


----------



## Albatros1 (17. August 2020)

ps. Eine geschlossene Front ist natürlich Unsinn, um Luft gut anzusaugen braucht es auch eine gewisse Distanz vor dem Lüfter zu einem Hindernis. Um ein Bauteil gezielt zu kühlen ist die blasende Montage besser, da drückende Luft gerichtet ist im Gegensatz zu saugendem Betrieb, im Normalfall. Je freier der Raum vor und hinter dem Ventilator umso eher erreicht er seine Höchstleistung. Auch viele Meßwerte beruhen auf freiblasenden Betrieb. Leistung soll ja nicht verschenkt werden. Ebenso sind Verwirbelungen zu vermeiden, die sind kontraproduktiv. Also möglichst direkter Weg von vorn nach hinten.


----------



## Demural (17. August 2020)

So, ich hab jetzt einen Brocken 3 auf der Ryzen 5 3600 und noch einen Frontlüfter (Arctic F14). Jetzt schaut es so aus: Im Ruhebetrieb bin ich stabiler bei 60 Grad als vorher, aber immer noch bei 60 Grad. (Meine Raumtemperatur ist heute 1 Grad geringer, also 29,5 Grad. (Yay.)) Mit OCCT kann ich jetzt schön sehen, dass der Prozessor im Stresstest sehr schnell (innerhalb von Sekunden) auf 95 Grad hochgeht und dort dann sehr stabil von Brocken 3 gehalten wird. Der Kühler hat dabei noch 500 RPM Luft nach oben, aber scheinbar wird das vom Prozessor nicht angefordert. Ich merke den verbesserten Luftstrom deutlich an den Festplatte und der GPU, d.h. die Abwärme der CPU beeinflusst die anderen Teile jetzt viel weniger. Das ist alles schon mal super!

Wäre es möglich bzw. sinnvoll, die Zieltemperatur etwas zu verringern? Kann ich das mit der AMD Software irgendwie machen? Ich hab irgendwo auch gelesen, dass das Mainboard eventuell automatisch versucht, zu übertakten. Stimmt das? Und kann/sollte ich das verhindern?


----------



## SaPass (17. August 2020)

Als 95°C beim 3600 nach wenigen Sekunden und einem Brocken 3 ... da ist irgendwas mächtig schief gelaufen. Auf zur Fehlersuche. Im Ryzen Master sollte deine obere Zeile wie im beigefügten Screenshot aussehen. PPT: 88 W. TDC: 60 A. EDC: 90 A. Wenn da größere Limits stehen, ist PBO aktiviert. Was steht bei dir dort?

Edit: Und ganz nebenbei darfst du dir auch etwas Hintergrundwissen anlesen: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...s-blog-47-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche-ii.html


----------



## Demural (17. August 2020)

Jetzt als Momentaufnahme hab ich nur 55 Grad, 560MHz max. Geschwindigkeit, 33% von 88W, 12.500W Stromversorgung, 10% von 60 A TDC, 6% von 90 A EDC. Vorhin war meine Temperatur ohne ersichtlichen Grund über 80, da hab ich den PC neu gestartet und hatte beim Hochfahren sogar eine Warnung zur CPU-Temperatur... oO Jetzt bin ich echt verwirrt. 

Die Temperatur springt auch ständig auf 70 und mehr. Aber laut deinem Link ist das ja nicht unbedingt ein Problem. Also das beruhigt mich tendenziell ein wenig.


----------



## SaPass (17. August 2020)

Selbst mit Prime95 dürfte er nicht wärmer als ca. 80° werden. Hast du den Kühler korrekt montiert? Wärmeleitpaste richtig aufgetragen?


----------



## Demural (17. August 2020)

Ich hab das in nem Shop machen lassen, hab aber extra nachgefragt, ob Wärmeleitpaste drauf ist. Wurde mir so bestätigt. Die Lüftungen pusten alle in dieselbe Richtung.

Edit: Was hältst du von dem Ansatz in diesem Video?: How to lower Temperatures on Ryzen 3000 - YouTube Er reduziert einfach die Kernspannung in Ryzen Master.


----------



## SaPass (17. August 2020)

Ich habe vor fünf Minuten Prime95 gestartet. PPT: 100 % von 88 W, TDC 99% von 60 A. Absolutes Worst-Case-Szenario. Ich pendele mich bei 75-76°C CPU-Temperatur mit einem Brocken 3 ein. Merklich mehr darf das bei dir nicht unter den gleichen Bedingungen sein.

Wenn das bei dir anders ist, dann hat der Shop Mist gebaut. Dann ist der Kühler vermutlich falsch montiert. Zum Zubehör des Brocken 3 gehört ein Schraubenzieher. Hast du den? Dann schau mal, ob die Schrauben korrekt angezogen sind.


----------



## Demural (17. August 2020)

Die Schrauben sind angezogen. Der CPU-Lüfter pustet die Luft übrigens (aus Richtung des Frontlüfters kommend) auf den Kühlkörper drauf. Dh er ist im Luftstrom vor dem Kühlkörper, nicht dahinter. Aber hinter dem Kühlkörper ist ohnehin direkt der hintere Gehäuselüfter.

Und ja, meine Temperaturwerte weichen deutlich von deinen ab.

So ist das bei mir verbaut:


----------



## SaPass (17. August 2020)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist das soweit korrekt. Nun ja, ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Eine Zieltemperatur hast du ja. Ich würde die WLP neu auftragen. Es sind ja nur zwei Schrauben, die man dafür lösen und wieder anziehen muss.

Einfach Schritt 5 in diesem Video wiederholen: Alpenföhn® Brocken 3 Installationsvideo (AMD) - YouTube

Und gucken, dass auch die Folie runter ist vom Kühler.

Edit: Oder der Laden, der das gemacht hat, soll das in Ordnung bringen.


----------



## Demural (17. August 2020)

Okay. Danke für deine Zeit und Mühe. Ich werd den PC da morgen wieder hinbringen. Die wurden schließlich dafür bezahlt, das richtig zu machen... Echt nervig.


----------



## SaPass (17. August 2020)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen und würde mich freuen, wenn du über das Ergebnis berichtest.


----------



## Demural (17. August 2020)

Werd ich machen. Mir ist grad noch was aufgefallen: Ich hab gedacht, ich sehe bei OCCT die RPM des CPU-Kühlers. In Wirklichkeit ist das der Lüfter meiner Grafikkarte... Der Brocken 3 wird dort überhaupt nicht ausgelesen. Auch der CPUID Hardware Monitor zeigt den CPU-Kühler (bzw. dessen Lüfter) überhaupt nicht an. Es kann also auch sein, dass der Prozessor gar nicht auf 95 Grad unter Stress gehalten wird, weil der Kühler ihn da hält, sondern weil die Notmechanismen ihn runterregeln. Kann das sein? Ist da am Ende vielleicht nur was falsch verkabelt?


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. August 2020)

@* Albatros1* : Laß mal das Netzteil mit Druckluft ausblasen, wenn Du es nicht wechseln willst.

Bei der Kühlung stimmt etwas nicht.
Ich hab fast den exakt gleichen PC zusammengebaut vor kurzem.
Die CPU kam nie über 50°C im Leerlauf.



Demural schrieb:


> Kann das sein? Ist da am Ende vielleicht nur was falsch verkabelt?


Schau mal nach, an welchem Anschluß des Mainboards der CPU-Lüfter steckt (steht daneben).


----------



## SaPass (17. August 2020)

Du kannst ja mal folgendes Tool zum Auslesen verwenden. Das ist recht übersichtlich. HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID

Dreht sich denn der Lüfter auf dem CPU-Kühler? Selbst wenn er das nicht tut, ist das erstmal kein Weltuntergang und nicht die Begründung dafür, dass die CPU sehr schnell 95°C warm wird. Erstmal muss sich der ganze Kühlkörper aufheizen.


----------



## Demural (17. August 2020)

CPU_FAN1. Scheint auch richtig drin zu sein. Okay, vielleicht ist es das auch nicht. Er geht ja auch an. Der Lüfter dreht beim PC-Start sofort los. 

Das Tool zeigt den Lüfter überhaupt nicht in der Liste an.


----------



## SaPass (17. August 2020)

Auf dem Bild aus Post #28 ist er auch korrekt angeschlossen. Das passt.


----------



## Demural (17. August 2020)

Kann der Fehler bei einer Einstellung am Mainboard liegen? Ich hatte ja vorher mit dem Boxed Kühler auch solche Temperaturen, nur da hat es mich nicht gewundert.


----------



## SaPass (17. August 2020)

Hast du den Chipsettreiber installiert und den Energiesparplan Ryzen Balanced ausgewählt? Support fuer  B550-A PRO | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland

Beim Mainboard kannst du nur die Lüfterkurve anpassen. Zwischen niedrigster und höchster Drehzahl sollten schätzungsweise 10°C Differenz liegen.


----------



## Demural (17. August 2020)

Ich kann nicht genau sagen, ob der Treiber die ganze Zeit installiert war (müsste eigentlich), aber jetzt ist er es. Der Energiesparplan Ryzen Balanced ist auch ausgewählt. Ich hab nachwievor (auch nach Neustarts) keine Anzeige zur CPU-Lüfter-Geschwindigkeit in irgendeinem Programm. Wie komm ich da hin, wo man die Lüfterkurve anpassen kann?

Edit: Aber daran kann es ja eigentlich nicht liegen. Wenn ich nicht mal sehen kann, wie schnell der Lüfter dreht, werd ichs wohl auch nicht ändern können.


----------



## SaPass (17. August 2020)

Es ist möglich, dass dein Mainboard noch so neu und frisch auf dem Markt ist, dass die gängigen Tools es noch nicht erkennen und die Sensoren auslesen können.

Die Lüfterkurve kannst du im BIOS/UEFI anpassen. Ich denke, dass dein BIOS ähnlich wie meins aussieht. Ich habe einige Screenshots gemacht:

Bild 1:
1. Von EZ-Mode auf Advanced-Mode umstellen. Mein Screenshot wurde erstellt, nachdem ich das umgestellt habe.
2. XMP Profil laden
3. Auf Hardware Monitor klicken. Dann eröffnet sich das nächste Fenster: Bild 2.

Bild 2:
4. CPU auswählen. Du möchtest den CPU-Lüfter steuern
5. Temperature Source ist CPU. Fan Mode PWM.
6. Lüfterkurve durch ziehen der Punkte anpassen. Kannst du gerne wie genauso wie bei mir machen, ich habe den gleichen Kühler.

Bild 3: Gehäuselüfter einstellen.
7. System 1 und System 2 sind deine Gehäuselüfter. Musst du separat regeln
8. DC auswählen, wenn du einen 3-Pin Lüfter hast. PWM bei einem 4-Pin-Lüfter auswählen. Das sollte eigentlich korrekt vorausgewählt sein. Temperature Source habe ich "System" gewählt. Das ist ein Sensor auf dem Mainboard, der die Innenraumtemperatur des Gehäuses misst.
9. Lüfterkurve anpassen.

Kriegst du das hin?


----------



## Demural (17. August 2020)

Ich probiers aus. Bis dahin kurz die neuste Absonderlichkeit: Ich hab festgestellt, dass bei meiner Grafikkarte die Software nicht aktuell war und hab daher die neuste AMD Software installiert. War mir nicht bewusst, dass die veraltet war, hatte das erst vor kurzem geupdatet. Scheinbar seit dem hab ich beim HW-Monitor unter MSI-550 -> Fans -> CPU tatsächlich die Anzeige der CPU-Lüfter RPM. (Und nur da, also in keinem der anderen Programme, die ich teste.) Die RPM stehen recht statisch bei 960. Gemessen wurde auch min. 843 und max. 1266. Darunter steht noch SYS4, ist das ein Gehäuselüfter? Der hat jedenfalls so ähnliche Werte. Wenn ich den HW-Monitor jetzt beobachte, während ich mit OCCT Stress auf den Prozessor gebe, ist der Lüfter völlig unbeeindruckt. Er ändert sich gar nicht (auch nicht akustisch). Hingegen kann ich mit der Raedeon Software den Lüfter der Grafikkarte beliebig verstellen und die Werte im HW-Monitor verfolgen.


----------



## SaPass (17. August 2020)

System 1 bis System 6 sind deine Gehäuselüfter, von denen vermutlich nur zwei angeschlossen sind. Das müssen nicht zwingend System 1 und 2 sein, sondern können auch andere sein.


----------



## Demural (17. August 2020)

Also es wurde dann nur ein Gehäuselüfter angezeigt. Was auch schon nicht so toll ist. Also ich hab das mit dem BIOS probiert, aber sobald ich im BIOS war, kam immer wieder der Warnton für "CPU überhitzt". Darum hab ich den Rechner jetzt schnell ausgemacht und belasse es dann auch für heute dabei. Danke nochmal für deine Zeit heute. Soll der Shop das klären. Ich halt dich/euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Demural (18. August 2020)

Also um es kurz zu machen: Es war halt echt die Schutzfolie noch drauf... Ich habs nicht für möglich gehalten. Es war dem Typen auch sehr peinlich. (Zu Recht.) So viel Zeit und Mühe wegen sowas. Ich ärger mich, dass ich nicht drauf bestanden hab, dass die im Laden direkt einen Stresstest machen. Und dass ich mich nicht getraut hab, den Kühler eben abzuschrauben und lieber nach einer Softwarelösung gesucht hab. -.-

Vielleicht sollte ich mich einfach mal damit beschäftigen und lernen, wie man sich Teile selbst einbaut. Jedenfalls danke nochmal, insbesondere @SaPass. Ich hab jetzt ohne Belastung konstant Temperaturen unter 50 Grad, meist eher 40 bis 45. Unter Stress geht die CPU nicht höher als 80 Grad. Wird zusätzlich die GPU maximal belastet, naja das ist ein anderes Thema. Aber bis die GPU nicht ausgetauscht ist, wird die CPU ohnehin beim zocken chronisch unterfordert, von daher macht das in der Praxis nichts aus.


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. August 2020)

Demural schrieb:


> Also um es kurz zu machen: Es war halt echt die Schutzfolie noch drauf... Ich habs nicht für möglich gehalten. Es war dem Typen auch sehr peinlich. (Zu Recht.) So viel Zeit und Mühe wegen sowas. Ich ärger mich, dass ich nicht drauf bestanden hab, dass die im Laden direkt einen Stresstest machen. Und dass ich mich nicht getraut hab, den Kühler eben abzuschrauben und lieber nach einer Softwarelösung gesucht hab. -.-
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich mich einfach mal damit beschäftigen und lernen, wie man sich Teile selbst einbaut. Jedenfalls danke nochmal, insbesondere @SaPass. Ich hab jetzt ohne Belastung konstant Temperaturen unter 50 Grad, meist eher 40 bis 45. Unter Stress geht die CPU nicht höher als 80 Grad. Wird zusätzlich die GPU maximal belastet, naja das ist ein anderes Thema. Aber bis die GPU nicht ausgetauscht ist, wird die CPU ohnehin beim zocken chronisch unterfordert, von daher macht das in der Praxis nichts aus.


Fehler passieren halt mal. 

Nur halt die lange Suche ist etwas verloren.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SaPass (18. August 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Das freut mich zu hören. Ich wünsche viel Spaß mit dem System.

Die Einstellung der Lüfter wie von mir in Post #40 beschrieben kannst du jetzt ja auch machen.


----------



## Demural (18. August 2020)

Hab ich jetzt gemacht. Ich kann allerdings keine Veränderung bei der Temperatur feststellen. ( Edit: Also weder ohne Belastung noch unter Stress. Eventuell ist die Temperatur bei mittlere Belastung besser, das kann ich grad nicht sagen.) Nur der Frontlüfter ist jetzt tendenziell lauter - was mich aber nicht so sehr stört. Der erste Bildschirm sieht bei mir etwas anders aus, der Rest war identisch.


----------



## Albatros1 (18. August 2020)

Tja, da geht man zum "Fachmann" und die rühren auch nur im Trüben.
Die Folie war bei mir bedruckt, kann man kaum übersehen.
Na ja, im Computerbereich sind die meisten überfordert, ich meine besonders die Hard- und Softwarehersteller.
Gut daß wir mehr digitalisieren wollen. Das läßt auf ungeahnte Probleme hoffen.
Gut, daß Du nochmal zum Händler gegangen bist. Mit sowas rechnet man eigentlich nicht.


----------



## SaPass (18. August 2020)

Demural schrieb:


> Der erste Bildschirm sieht bei mir etwas anders aus, der Rest war identisch.


Ja, weil du noch im EZ-Mode bist. Wenn du einmal auf F7 drückst sollte das meinem Bildschirm ähnlicher sehen. Das habe ich in Beitrag #40, Bild 1, Punkt 1 beschrieben.



Demural schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt gemacht. Ich kann allerdings keine Veränderung bei der Temperatur feststellen.


Das war nicht zu erwarten. Den Lüfter auf dem CPU-Kühler hörst du eh kaum.



Demural schrieb:


> Nur der Frontlüfter ist jetzt tendenziell lauter - was mich aber nicht so sehr stört.


Ich hoffte eigentlich, dass der Rechner durch diese Aktion leiser im Leerlauf wird und unter Volllast ordentlich kühlt. Du kannst ja noch etwas hin und her probieren bis du eine passende Lüfterkurve gefunden hast.


----------



## Albatros1 (18. August 2020)

Wenn im Leerlauf die Temperatur so niedrig ist kannst Du ja über die Lüftereinstellung die Drehzahl etwas drosseln. Dadurch wird er leiser.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. August 2020)

Gegen laute Frontlüfter helfen BeQuiet und Eloop:
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS ab &euro;' '23,49 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM, 140mm ab &euro;' '18,82 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
aber die kosten halt das Fünffache.

Dafür halte sie auch fünf mal so lange.


----------



## SaPass (18. August 2020)

Die sind auch nicht leiser als der Arctic F14 PWM.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. August 2020)

SaPass schrieb:


> Die sind auch nicht leiser als der Arctic F14 PWM.


Doch.


----------



## Nathenhale (19. August 2020)

SaPass schrieb:


> Die sind auch nicht leiser als der Arctic F14 PWM.



Laut test sind die noisblock wirklich leiser also halt 0,5 dp oder so was ich gesehen habe. Und sie haben ein etwas leiseres Motorgeräusch bei voller Drehzahl. 
Ob das jetzt einem 20 € Wert ist muss jeder selber wissen. 
Ich sage nur 80€ für Lüfter auszugeben in einem System in dem die Graka "gerade mal"  150€ gekosted hat finde ich leicht sinnlos.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. August 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich sage nur 80€ für Lüfter auszugeben in einem System in dem die Graka "gerade mal"  150€ gekosted hat finde ich leicht sinnlos.


Man kann ja später noch aufrüsten. 
Alledings nicht mit dem Netzteil.

Der Prozessor ist doch gut.


----------



## Nathenhale (19. August 2020)

Ja die CPU ist gut, auch die GPU ist für den preis nicht schlecht nur finde ich man sollte keine 80€ für Lüfter ausgeben wenn man dadurch keine wirklichen mehrwert hat. Die Artic sind nicht schlecht und reichen auch aus. Und wenn man dann irgendwann Neues Case und GPU hat kann man ja immer noch sagen das man sich jetzt die guten Premium Lüfter kauft.


----------



## Demural (19. August 2020)

Zur Erklärung: Bis vor 2 Wochen war an meinem PC alles veraltet, dann ist mir das Mainboard abgeschmiert. Nun wollte ich gerade eigentlich (noch) nicht aufrüsten bzw. einen neuen PC kaufen, da Geldmangel. Lieber hätte ich alles auf einmal gemacht. Aber da eh ein neues Mainboard her musste, hab ich dann eins mit Zukunft genommen, entsprechend musste auch CPU und RAM erneuert werden. Jetzt häng ich etwas in Mitte fest, die CPU ist natürlich total unterfordert beim Zocken und die GPU ein totales Bottleneck. An sich ist das natürlich gerade eine etwas seltsame Konfiguration. Aber ja, GPU und Netzteil sind die nächsten Punkte. Gehäuse vielleicht. Bei den Gehäuselüftern würde ich erstmal den hinteren 120mm Lüfter gegen einen gescheiten tauschen, der ist nämlich uralt. Mit dem Arctic bin ich grad eigentlich ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. August 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Fehler passieren halt mal.


Von einem Fachmann kann man verlangen, dass der seine Arbeit natürlich überprüft, indem er u.a. den Computer unter Last setzt und die Temperaturen kontrolliert.
@Demural: Die Arctic Lüfter sind ordentlich und haben ein hervorragendes P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## Nathenhale (20. August 2020)

Sehe ich ähnlich habe so eine Art der Arbeit auch mal gemacht (Privat) und selbst dann habe ich alles immer erst getested mit furmark oder ähnlichem .


----------



## Birdy84 (20. August 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich habe so eine Art der Arbeit auch mal gemacht (Privat) und selbst dann habe ich alles immer erst getested mit furmark oder ähnlichem .


Ja, du kannst ja auch anders nicht wissen, ob die Hardware in Ordnung ist, selbst wenn du keinen Fehler gemacht hast.


----------

